# click click click...crank....start...STARTING PROB



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

heres the story.....about less than 6 months ago i started having starting problems....i would have to turn my key ALL the way really fast to start my car....then a month later, i would start my car the same way but before it would start or crank over it would make that little clicking noise...and i would have to turn the key on off on off over and over until it would start up....when this happened the u can hear it crank over at normal speed and sometimes it would crank over very very slow then start up....assuming it was my starter, i replaced it....it started up fine but i would still have to turn the key ALL the way for it to start and it was also cranking up fine....less than a month later it started giving me the same problem that i had at first with it making that clicking noise, then cranking very very slow sometimes and sometimes it would crank over fine sometimes....im not sure if its my ignition but im taking a wild guess....anyone think they can help me on this??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Check the state of your alternator. Sounds like the battery is not getting charged like it should be. It could also be that the battery is on its way out. That's what I can think of for the moment.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

Harris said:


> Check the state of your alternator. Sounds like the battery is not getting charged like it should be. It could also be that the battery is on its way out. That's what I can think of for the moment.


the thing is.....i just replaced my alternator no more that a week ago....and also just bought a brand new die hard battery less that two weeks ago and still gave me problems


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The only other thing I can think of is the ignition system then. You may need to have a mechanic take a closer look.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

maybe a cylanoide i think thats how u spell it or maybe the starter could even be another alternator i have replaced four alternators since i have had my car for about a year and a half .....Do u have a system?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^ 

Its spelled solenoid.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

no system in my car


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Just had the same problem in my 200sx recently, it's the starter. Get it checked out, it is not holding enough voltage to crank, that's why you get the click, click, click......then start problem.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

i was just doing a little thinkin....lets just say it wasnt my starter and it was just my ignition...what if i just got one of those push button ignitions kinda like the s2000...or would it cheaper just getting a new ignition


----------



## Black200SX (Feb 15, 2004)

Having worked at a Parts store for near 5 years, this is a fairly common problem in ALL cars.

If you have a new Alternator, New Battery, ya know it's neither of those.

How are your battery cables, are they nice and spotless clean ones? Or are they crusty and the ends, can you easily flex the cable all the way down? If its got a stiff spot, it's cause the copper has corroded inside the cable housing, replace it.

Almost all Click Click Click starts, that aren't fixed by the battery, are old dead cables.

Just and FYI


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Black200SX said:


> Having worked at a Parts store for near 5 years, this is a fairly common problem in ALL cars.
> 
> If you have a new Alternator, New Battery, ya know it's neither of those.
> 
> ...


I think its the starter, having changed my alternator three times (big system)and cables once and starter, I can be pretty confident that it's the starter if you have a brand new alternator and battery.....my 0.02


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

tosainu1 said:


> I think its the starter, having changed my alternator three times (big system)and cables once and starter, I can be pretty confident that it's the starter if you have a brand new alternator and battery.....my 0.02


hmmm...good thoughts....i even had the starting problem a month after i just changed my starter...i dont think i ever replaced the cables though...im'a give it a try


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> hmmm...good thoughts....i even had the starting problem a month after i just changed my starter...i dont think i ever replaced the cables though...im'a give it a try


Dude i know its a cheaper fix to try with the cables, but im 90% sure it's the starter....


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

tosainu1 said:


> Dude i know its a cheaper fix to try with the cables, but im 90% sure it's the starter....


im gonna change my cables and re-do all my grounds first and see if it helps...reguardless, i need to do them anyway...they're lookin kinda corroded (did i spell that right?)


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*I think its the starter too..*

REALLy,..cuz even I had the clicking noise for awhile,...and Came to find out it was because of the starter, The mechnic got a rebuilt defective one,.. and that was the source of my problems,....just my 2 cents though,..oh yeah , I have two amps running in my car,..(one 2 channel and one 4 channel) not th powerful though,..anyways good luck!! :givebeer: :hal:


----------

